# Throw bag in Waterton



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

A 30 ft rope was lost in Waterton last Friday... practicing rescues and got wrapped around the swimmer's arm. We looked down the river then, and no-one who we spoke to paddling down there since had seen it, but just a heads up. Lost it right before the bottom class IV drops.

Sorry.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

ugh...............


----------



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

I know, and I'm sorry.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Don't sweat it, the g-man never shits, swims, rolls or gets a hangover cuz he's got himself in that pyranha, pyranha, pyranha, burn, burn, burn, best boat ever, ever, ever! Dude, I'm so over that condescending shit.


----------



## scottw (Feb 19, 2007)

DanOrion said:


> Don't sweat it, the g-man never shits, swims, rolls or gets a hangover cuz he's got himself in that pyranha, pyranha, pyranha, burn, burn, burn, best boat ever, ever, ever! Dude, I'm so over that condescending shit.


Don't sweat it? Ropes in the river is a serious matter and apparently Ooops knows it - that's why he posted here. Seems like there's been a lot of that this year.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll be more specific: don't sweat G's tone.

Ropes are a serious river hazard and if someone is courteous enough to post and let the boatin' community know about a rope gone astray they don't deserve to be berated for it. People should be sayin’ “Thanks for the heads up man, shit happens.”


----------



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm sorry. 

To explain better why the rope was left there: I'm still reasonably new to kayaking, hence my taking a rescue class. I had never used a throw rope in the river before (well, only for rigging, rather than throwing to a swimmer). The rope got wrapped around the swimmer's arm. He managed to grab another rope that was thrown to him, but my rope around his arm meant that he couldn't get to shore, and, from my point of view, I was not sure if he could untangle himself, so let go, assuming that the rope would stay wrapped on his arm. When I let go and released the tension on the rope, it came unwrapped and floated downstream. After getting the swimmer out of the water, we looked downstream and could not find it. I also told everyone who we saw heading down that there was a rope in there - none of them saw it either.

I feel bad about leaving a rope in the river as I know it is a safety hazard, and even worse because I lost it during a class and not in an acutal rescue situation. It was not a situation I had been in before and I did not know what I was supposed to do when that happened. I'm sorry for creating the hazard for other boaters.


----------



## KimW (Sep 1, 2004)

That is exactly what you should have done. . .let go. Otherwise you risk danger to your friend. Thanks for the heads up. . .man you boys are testosterony.


----------

